

It cost 1.7 cents to make a penny this year, and 8 cents to make a nickel - dollaaron
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2014/12/15/it-cost-1-7-cents-to-make-a-penny-this-year-and-8-cents-to-make-a-nickel/

======
jack-r-abbit
The first bar chart shows how many cents it costs to make one of each of the
coins and a dollar bill. The second bar chart shows how much it costs to make
a dollar's worth of each coin and a dollar bill. Shouldn't both charts have
the same cost for the dollar bill? Am I missing something?

~~~
mikhailt
There's a note below the second chart. They're talking about the value of
producing these over a period of time.

Coins last much longer, 25 years compared to 6 years for a dollar bill. So,
how much do they really cost in the long run is what showing in the second
chart.

Basically, despite the fact that bills last 6 years, it's still cheaper to
replace them.

~~~
jack-r-abbit
Ah... I knew I had to be missing something. That makes sense. Also seeing that
coins last for about 25 years makes the cost to produce not seem as bad.

